# cleaning inner wheels



## davyrest

Looking for advuse of what products to use to clean the inner wheels


----------



## SteveS TT

I've always used fairy liquid with a either a hard wheel brush or one of those kitchen sponges with like a scouring brush on one side.


----------



## J55TTC

SteveS TT said:


> I've always used fairy liquid with a either a hard wheel brush or one of those kitchen sponges with like a scouring brush on one side.


  This is going to lead to scratches and a dull appearance, also fairy will strip any wax or sealant that you apply.

It depends on how dirty they are if they arent too bad I can recommend meguiars all wheel cleaner and a meguiars wheel brush although there is an ez detail brush which is fantastic. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-an ... d_480.html

The best way to do it if they havent been done for a while is to remove them clean with a bog brush and the all wheel cleaner, then clay and polish and wax if required. There are a few wheel sealants on the market like chemical guys and poorboys that are quite effective at keeping the wheels clean if a few coats are applied.


----------



## SteveS TT

I only use this the backs of the wheels which i think is what he means by inners!!!! TBH if they go dull i couldn't care less! But i don't like them being black!

If you apply wax to the backs of your wheels your detailing addiction has gone too far and you should put the tub of wax down!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

SteveS TT said:


> I only use this the backs of the wheels which i think is what he means by inners!!!! TBH if they go dull i couldn't care less! But i don't like them being black!
> 
> If you apply wax to the backs of your wheels your detailing addiction has gone too far and you should put the tub of wax down!!!!!


All ways wax the back of my wheels with wheel wax after cleaning makes them easier to clean next time round after


----------



## SteveS TT

fair enough, i've not used the method above on the TT as yet, would you seriously suggest not doing this??? I personally didn't think it mattered!?


----------



## bobski

I would only clean the inner wheels with diluted Virosol or just some johnstones baby bath...

I found that using a Bath Brush was brilliant. It was so easy to reach the inside of the alloys and cleaning them was easy. And i could fit the brush between the Brembo's and the alloys for a change. I must say it was quicker and easier than the Loo Bush with the extended reach that the Bath Bush gave me. Loved it... 

Bath brush £1.50 from asda

Bobski


----------



## davidg

Virosol , if really dirty undiluted ,,, trying "poorboys wheel sealant" at the moment looks ok at the min only tried it 4 weeks ago


----------



## J55TTC

Yup another vote for the poorboys wheel sealant with a few layers at makes the inners and outers of the wheels so much easier to keep clean. Dont get me wrong it doesnt stop all that brake dust from making a mess but most of the dirt / dust will just pressure wash off 



> If you apply wax to the backs of your wheels your detailing addiction has gone too far and you should put the tub of wax down!!!!!


I agree Im a bit anal when it comes to cleaning the TT  :lol:


----------



## bobski

J55TTC said:


> I agree Im a bit anal when it comes to cleaning the TT  :lol:


 Thats not a bad thing ....... :wink:


----------



## SteveS TT

J55TTC said:


> Yup another vote for the poorboys wheel sealant with a few layers at makes the inners and outers of the wheels so much easier to keep clean. Dont get me wrong it doesnt stop all that brake dust from making a mess but most of the dirt / dust will just pressure wash off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you apply wax to the backs of your wheels your detailing addiction has gone too far and you should put the tub of wax down!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Im a bit anal when it comes to cleaning the TT  :lol:
Click to expand...

:lol: i really need to get into this world of detailing as i looove cleaning my TT (and previous cars) but there's so much too learn and building up a good stock of products is bloody expensive!!!


----------



## Motorhead

Yeah, the citrus detergent does it everytime, and it leaves a coating so it can come off easier next time


----------



## dooka

I disagree, cleaning the inside of your wheels is fine.

I detail my car, not through need, but through love of doing something to perfection, inner wheel arches and inner wheels. Takes a while to due, but if you enjoy doing it, why not..

I'm interested to see how the wheel sealant stands up, always used a wax..


----------



## Jamesknowswarner

I think Sonax (230200-755) Wheel Cleaner because i have personally considered it with impressive results. However there are some good inner wheel cleaner products in stores like CarGuys Super Cleaner, Meguiar's G9524 Hot Rims Wheel Cleaner,
Mothers 05924 Foaming Wheel & Tire Cleaner, TriNova Wheel Cleaner/Rim Cleaner Spray, and others.


----------



## hutters

I recently got one of these Leifheit Extra Large Hand Held Duster (https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1) from amazon warehouse for £3.90 based on a recommendation in this thread: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t#p8926298

Not had a chance to try it yet though, but it looks perfect for the job.

I've had really good results with this Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner; love the colour change as it gets to work: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Daz1968

I use bilt hamber wheel cleaner and a wheel brush, can easily clean inner wheel. 
Recently gave them a coat of gtechniq c5 wheel armour, hoping this will make cleaning process easier and add some protection for the winter.


----------



## silverbug

Another vote for Bilt Hamber products , this time their Korrosol fallout remover .
Allegedly this is just a more runny version of their Auto wheel cleaner and is primarily for use on body panels , but it works superbly as a wheel cleaner and easily shifts brake dust from the insides of wheels .
Did all 4 of my TT wheels recently and they came up as-new.


----------



## Nobbyk

Yep, another vote for Bilt and Hamber, theire pre wash Foam and their Shampoo are very good too ;-)


----------



## ChesterUK

Last time I cleaned the wheels, I jacked the car up and took them off. Then you have complete access to the arches, wheel barrel and the lip at the rear of the 19" TTS wheel (that hoards dirt like nothing I've ever come across before!).

After jet rinsing, washing with a variety of mitts and brushes, rinsing again, Dodo's Ferrous Dueller, a mega rinse as that's nasty stuff, then on to tackling old wheel weight adhesive and such like. Once prepared, the last time I used Dodo's Shinecraft which is a blend of sealant and wax. Now that was less than a month ago so I have no idea what the durability is like, but it's a sublime finish on both paint and wheels. Not the easiest thing to buff off, and do not apply in direct bright sunlight!


----------

